# Key Fob - blinking red light, wont open car



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

A long shot at this time of night but drove home (using my only key) door locked once I got out and key fob red light just blinks and won't open the doors or boot. I've tried changing the battery and just the same.

Tonight I also found out that the key doesn't open the door manually as well - never had to try it before.

So, lots of swearing and cursing but no doors open!

Anyone had this problem or know what the fix is? Other than calling Audi when they open tomorrow.


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

When did you last replace the key fob battery? Even if the light flashes, sometimes the battery can have just enough energy to flash the light, but not enough to power the transmitter.


----------



## nhs99v (Jul 18, 2017)

Changed it about a month ago - that seemed to be when it started to have problems. Its been off the road for three weeks and got it home last night and then it locked itself when i got out and closed the door.

Car locksmith about to arrive!


----------



## SwissJetPilot (Apr 27, 2014)

Try re-synchronising the remote control key fob - (Covered in the owners manual)

*Resetting the remote control *
The remote control must be reset if the vehicle does not unlock. 
- Press the unlock button on the remote control. 
- Unlock or lock the vehicle once at the door lock using the stem of the remote control key. 
The synchronization process must not take longer than 30 seconds


----------



## driverrob (Aug 31, 2016)

SwissJetPilot said:


> Try re-synchronising the remote control key fob - (Covered in the owners manual)
> 
> *Resetting the remote control *
> The remote control must be reset if the vehicle does not unlock.
> ...


I'm suffering the same problem. I have 3 keys; one has never worked as remote. Yesterday my 2nd key got a full 30C wash.
I've put new cr2032 cells in both. They both flash when a key is pressed. I've tried the above 'cure' but to no avail. Do I really have to visit the main stealership and cough up loads?


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

driverrob said:


> I've tried the above 'cure' but to no avail. Do I really have to visit the main stealership and cough up loads?


Hi, Try the resync again, if no luck find a local auto locksmith. 1/3 the price of a stealer.
Hoggy.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

driverrob said:


> SwissJetPilot said:
> 
> 
> > Try re-synchronising the remote control key fob - (Covered in the owners manual)
> ...


You probably have this fault code
01038 - Central Locking Thermal Protection

It's easy to fix. You just need to remove the door module and clean the amateur on the 2 small motor.


----------



## Wolvez (Jun 22, 2018)

The door module on TT looks different but this will give you the idea how to repair it.

http://warrantyvoidifremoved.blogspot.c ... r-not.html


----------

